# Interesting observation on Rosetta@home work I've done



## RejZoR (Mar 14, 2018)

I know this isn't F@H, but it's a similar project with similar goal and I just observed something fascinating that I wanted to share with all you "folders" 

I've been using Rosetta@home for years, spanning back in the days of Athlon XP I believe. And I've done 250.000 units of work through the entire time of on and off use of it through the years. And when I was running it back then, I used to run it at full blast for days on a CPU.

I've decided to run it again in mid February 2018. Fast forward to roughly month later of mid March 2018 when I reached 300.000 work units, meaning I've done 50.000 units of work in just 1 month by running CPU at mere 10% load across all 12 threads.

What's fascinating is that I've done 1/6th of ALL work from the entire time on Rosetta@home project in a single month while running a high end CPU at only 10% workload.

This is just amazing if you think about it. Feels kinda good doing so much work without even making CPU to sweat and while I haven't checked, I doubt electrical bill is even affected much.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 14, 2018)

BUCK NASTY said:


> GTX280/285 *(8000 PPD)*
> GTX 260 (216sp) *(7000 PPD)*
> 9800GTX+ *(6200 PPD)*
> 9800GTX *(6000 PPD)*
> ...



Now compare that to today's GPU's:

A GTX 980 will do 400,000 PPD
A GTX 980 Ti will do 600,000 PPD
A GTX 1080 Ti will do 1,000,000 PPD


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 14, 2018)

Seems like a normal thing to me and great to see how far we have come along...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 14, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Now compare that to today's GPU's:
> 
> A GTX 980 will do 400,000 PPD
> A GTX 980 Ti will do 600,000 PPD
> A GTX 1080 Ti will do 1,000,000 PPD


Exactly this i had a q6600 and 2x5870 to do my first million over a year or two maybe more on Fah but the two polaris i ran at the end did millions in a year , like way over 10x what i had done, I'll get some more points on fah soon maybe bro im dying  to see what the cards i have would do


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 14, 2018)

I remember how my old CPU's were doing like 120 points of average work at full tilt. 5820K does over 2000 at 10%.


----------

